# He ate the medicine -_-



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys!
So my Betta fish has pretty bad fin rot at the moment
Today I started with the Tetra Treatment (I've used this before and it's worked amazingly!). I dropped the little pill in and left it there to dissolve. 
A couple minutes late I went to check on how well it was dissolving and noticed my little (fatty) Betta eating it -_- 

Is that bad? Should I be worried?? 

If it were to dissolve in his water it would still be going into his system no matter what right? :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... I am interested in what the outcome will be :lol: I don't think it will harm him too much, then again it is supposed to dissolve into the water first...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh hard to say. He should be fine, but I would keep an eye on him. It will probably work its way out of his system, but wait on other people's opinion.


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! Yeah I'm not TOO worried about it because he has nibbled on it before and he was fine..but this time the pellet was a larger chunk and I have no idea how much he ate of it...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Such a silly betta :lol: Always eating everything!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea so clueless! Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Such a silly betta :lol: Always eating everything!


When I saw him at the back of the tank he some me hovering so he swam to me but at the same time i saw him chomping up all the white powder...it was like he came to the font of the glass to show me he wasnt getting into any trouble...silly boy


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I would always predissolve meds before adding to a tank. That way they distribute quickly and you don't have pocket of meds. This is especially important when they're tablets like this.

Just watch him carefully.. not much you can do. Whether or not he'll be okay depends on what the med is and how much he actually ingested. Ingesting some amount is okay. 

I don't know of a Tetra med for fin rot.. you're not using life guard are you? Fungus Guard would work even though it's not actually labeled as such.

Are you treating in his main tank or QT?

Fin rot is almost always caused by water issues (unless it's being snagged on something or he's biting) so more info would help make sure this doesn't come back again: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

CathrynFish said:


> Today I started with the* Tetra Treatment* (I've used this before and it's worked amazingly!). I dropped the little pill in and left it there to dissolve.


Is "Tetra Treatment" the full name of it? Or are you talking about Tetra Lifeguard All-in-One Treatment? 

If it's Lifeguard All-in-One Treatment, the active ingredient is "HaloShield" -- which is also known as 1-chloro-2, 2, 5, 5-tetramethyl-4-imidazolidinone. 

The info that I found says it ingestion by HUMANS is unlikely to cause significant problems, "but consumption of large amounts may cause stomach upset and irritation." (source is here)

Tetra offers a support forum where you can ask questions about their products. Go here, then click the "Ask Tetra" tab. http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/Detail.aspx?id=4243


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Fin rot can also be caused from stress, which lowers the immune system therefore getting a result such as fin rot, or more severe cases and not excluding parasites. Not just from water quality.


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

callistra said:


> I would always predissolve meds before adding to a tank. That way they distribute quickly and you don't have pocket of meds. This is especially important when they're tablets like this.
> 
> Just watch him carefully.. not much you can do. Whether or not he'll be okay depends on what the med is and how much he actually ingested. Ingesting some amount is okay.
> 
> ...


Oh yes you're right! It's is lifequard! Yeah I thought about predissolving after it happened... The reason he mainly got fin rot was indeed the water quality, i had to leave on a matter of urgency for 2 months and my mother took care of him (and the rest but they are all fine and healthy) and she doesnt know a thing about how to clean tanks but i did make her constantly do water changes, but I do not think that was good enough, the most probable cause of it. it's his main tank i'm treating the tablets are far too large for QT


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Is "Tetra Treatment" the full name of it? Or are you talking about Tetra Lifeguard All-in-One Treatment?
> 
> If it's Lifeguard All-in-One Treatment, the active ingredient is "HaloShield" -- which is also known as 1-chloro-2, 2, 5, 5-tetramethyl-4-imidazolidinone.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes it is LifeGuard All-In-One. thanks for the info! I'll be watching him carefully he seems to be doing fine as of tonight (16 hours after ingestion)


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Fin rot can also be caused from stress, which lowers the immune system therefore getting a result such as fin rot, or more severe cases and not excluding parasites. Not just from water quality.


Yes indeed. But there is nothing stressful about his environment and he's been doing just fine until recently i have to take a leave of absence for 2 months and left him with my mother(doesnt know how to clean tanks) but i made her do regular water changes but that definitely wasnt enough. His tank was still pretty filthy when i came back and did immediate cleaning then went out and bought some LifeGuard All-In-One and started treatment a day after I cleaned his tank. (16 hours after ingestion; he's seems fine, swimming around all happily but still watching him closely) 
Also no external parasites that i can see, no bloating, no awkward swimming suggesting it could be internal parasites either


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

I apologize! I wish I could edit the post, but I am using Tetra Lifeguard All-in-One Treatment

16 hours after ingestion he is acting normally/happy we will see how he is in the morning


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, that id good :lol: By then he would have shown some sort of symptoms.


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, just an update couple days after this incident he is completely fine! acting like the little spazz that he is, and his fin rot is doing a little better


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Great!


----------



## HerbaLicious (2 mo ago)

CathrynFish said:


> Hey guys!
> So my Betta fish has pretty bad fin rot at the moment
> Today I started with the Tetra Treatment (I've used this before and it's worked amazingly!). I dropped the little pill in and left it there to dissolve.
> A couple minutes late I went to check on how well it was dissolving and noticed my little (fatty) Betta eating it -_-
> ...





CathrynFish said:


> Hey guys!
> So my Betta fish has pretty bad fin rot at the moment
> Today I started with the Tetra Treatment (I've used this before and it's worked amazingly!). I dropped the little pill in and left it there to dissolve.
> A couple minutes late I went to check on how well it was dissolving and noticed my little (fatty) Betta eating it -_-
> ...





CathrynFish said:


> Hey guys!
> So my Betta fish has pretty bad fin rot at the moment
> Today I started with the Tetra Treatment (I've used this before and it's worked amazingly!). I dropped the little pill in and left it there to dissolve.
> A couple minutes late I went to check on how well it was dissolving and noticed my little (fatty) Betta eating it -_-
> ...


----------



## HerbaLicious (2 mo ago)

Saaaaaaaame!
Water Care Kit Tablets 3 tablets of Start, Conditioner & Correct pH
1tab for every 5 gallons so that's 6 tabs of each for my 30gal tank.
I put the 1st 3 of the 18 tablets in my tank &, turned around for 60seconds I saw my fish eating something in that spot where the tabs were & they were gone. It should have taken a Lil longer to dissolve +only 1 tiny streak of blue so I think he ate majority of the 3 tabs.

*SHOULD* I put the remainder of the 15 tabs in or wait while?


----------



## HerbaLicious (2 mo ago)

Too Late I added them but this time I crushed them. He was still eating the snack crumbs so I gave him some floating food 2 draw his attention away from the tabs & it seemed 2 work long enough till they dissolved completely.


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

This thread is from 2013 no one here is still posting on this forum


----------

